# Leaked Sonic 4 Gameplay



## Gnome (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dvWc00ank4&feature=related

I know it's old and that there's more. but yeah.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2010)

....Homing attack.... D:<


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ....Homing attack.... D:<


Have to disagree with the Homing Attack dislike, it's the best thing the 3D Sonic games gave us. Without it Sonic doesn't really stand out that much, Tails can fly and is always as/almost as fast as him and Knuckles can glide and climb, Sonic needs something unique about him.   

Although, I don't care for the gameplay video, it's a shameless copy and paste of the Metropolis Zone.


----------



## 8bit (Apr 4, 2010)

Very Much Amusing.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha, /v/ and MisterNeedleMouse made it sound awful, game looks great, gameplay reminds me of the genesis games. Definate buy. Also loving Super Sonic appearing outside of the final boss. Best console game since Adventure 2 for sure. No silly gimmicks, just pure Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

The entire game has been leaked now... Three months early... I feel bad for SEGA... That's gotta be a horrible loss. =(


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did have that weak double jump in S3K 

I just don't like the homing attack because it seems like it takes down the difficulty. IMO.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the homing attack made it even more annoying, since i'd end up attacking an enemy then ending up bouncing off the enemy straight into a pit or off the stage or into spikes etc.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The entire game has been leaked now... Three months early... I feel bad for SEGA... That's gotta be a horrible loss. =(


Well there goes all the hype they were trying to build up.
But the entire game hasn't been leaked, i've yet to see gameplay of the special stages. :veryhappy: 
My only problem is the physics seems off, but i'm sure they will fix it in the final version.


----------



## Wish (Apr 4, 2010)

It looks pretty good.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 4, 2010)

Those leaked videos told it's currently in beta testing. Some elements might be changed in the final version. For some players, there one's stage that will annoy you heck a lot.

Despite these spoilers, I'll still get this game if the reviews are favorable.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwA1T6hCmsk

Special Stage 1.


----------



## Zex (Apr 4, 2010)

Game looks rad, but homing attack.... BOO


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have, what Sean posted. It looks good, but I would've preferred Sonic 2 styled Special Stages. Oh well, there's always Episode II.

But, yeah, pretty much the entire game has already been leaked... =/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope Episode II has more originality, rather than relying on Nostalgia (the entire episode 1 is nothing but a nostalgiafest, nothing new at all in the slightest)
Plus i'm really excited since
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SPOILER</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Metal Sonic is in Episode II, as well as Tails and Knuckles, and maybe Amy too since Metal Sonic is there and they are trying to be like the older games</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Yeah, Episode II will be awesome. I'm guessing Amy won't be in until Episode III, though, because they'll need something new for that. If they used Tails, Knuckles, _and_ Metal Sonic for Episode II, what classic characters do they have left for Episode III?! Well, there's always hope that they could bring back Mighty, Ray, and Nack... And maybe they'll finally give Bark and Bean another chance.</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2010)

The screwed up the homing attack in the sonic storybook games and in unleashed. It had to have a lock on thing which is annoying. You couldn't really control it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This game should just be Sonic. No stupid side characters.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> The screwed up the homing attack in the sonic storybook games and in unleashed. It had to have a lock on thing which is annoying. You couldn't really control it.


What? Homing attack has _always_ been lock-on, hence the name "*Homing* Attack".


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't nor will play Unleashed, but I think he means a target reticule.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homing weapons/attacks are cheating.

I mean, where is the fun in just clicking a button to attack and never really missing?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but it was a timed lock on. It auto-locked for you. In SA2 for example, you could kind of sort of chose whether or not to home attack. And also, I hate how in the newer games, Sonic either practically moves on his own, you just turn left or right, or he's moving too fast, it becomes impossible to turn.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just boring, though. Why have only one character to play as when you can have more? It means more gameplay! And you can't really have an interesting plot with just two characters, a hero and a villain. Side characters are important to both gameplay and plot. They add diversity.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's silly.
Sonic 2 and Sonic 3 had side characters and they were far superior to Sonic 1 in everyway.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic needs no storyline.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good plot in a Sonic game? Whaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only been one Sonic game without a storyline, therefore that doesn't make sense. We're not talking about Mario where every game has no storyline except save Peach.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save forest creatures from Dr. Robotnik.
All the storyline needed.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's boring.
From the looks of it the only Sonic game you like is 1.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Platform games really don't need a complex storyline, they need good gameplay.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you want Sonic to just be a generic platformer no one cares about?
I'll be over here enjoying Sonic 2, 3, and 4 then.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not cheating. >_> When Sonic made the jump to 3D, they _had_ to add a new element to the series. Before the Homing Attack, the only way Sonic could defeat enemies was to jump on them or dash into them, which wasn't a problem in a 2D setting. But in a 3D world, the classic method is impractical. Could you imagine what it would be like if you had to actually jump on every enemy to defeat it in the Adventure games?! It would suck. Not only would it slow the game down greatly, but there would also be a lot of missing your target, because it's a lot more difficult to jump right on top of an enemy in a 3D setting. The addition of the Homing Attack was a good thing. It gave Sonic a much more practical way of attacking enemies, and it's put to good use in the games, such as having strings of enemies over a large void where you have to use the Homing Attack in rapid succession in order to get past. It has a lot of strategy to it, and it's not just an automatic defeat-anything-with-the-push-of-a-button thing. A lot of the time you have to time your attacks just right, because you have to wait for certain enemies to reveal their weak spot or put down their guards.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno what Sonic 2 and 3 you're playing, but the "story" comprises of the manual and visual cues,  they act as segways into the next stage.

In fact, Sonic 3 is really the only one that follows this, Sonic 2 was pretty much the same as Sonic 1 in regards to story.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still use the Homing Attack whenever you want in the newer games... You just won't home in on anything.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic 2, 3, and Knuckles all follow the same story, or Saga rather.
Eggman makes the Death Egg in hopes of taking over the world, Sonic knocks it down, Eggman attempts to bring it back up and tricks Knuckles, Sonic foils Eggmans plans once again, sending the Death Egg right back down to Angel Island in Sonic 3, and in Knuckles Eggman makes one final attempt to bring it back in the sky, and steals the Master Emerald, Sonic becomes friends with Knuckles once Knuckles realizes who the true enemy is, then goes to stop Eggman one final time, recover the Master Emerald, and Destroy the Death Egg once and for all.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/iHSHBe7HPs0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/iHSHBe7HPs0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't _need_ it, but it certainly helps. For example... Although New Super Mario Bros. Wii, like most main series Mario games, didn't have much of a plot, the addition of the Koopalings was great, wasn't it? And the option to play as Luigi, Yellow Toad, and Blue Toad was a huge addtion to gameplay, too.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, the story continues afterwards, when one of Eggman's Eggrobos is still alive, then takes the Master Emerald from Knuckles, Knuckles then goes on a quest to retrieve the Master Emerald and defeat Egg Robo.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/pZTilOWAo_Y'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/pZTilOWAo_Y' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Alot more than "Save forest creatures from Eggman" no?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but without cutscenes and voice acting (or any speech at all for that matter, be it voiced or just text), the "plot" of the game doesn't make nearly as big of an impact on you. Now, that's not necessarily a _bad_ thing. I just prefer plots that aren't as...hidden.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just prefer plots that aren't just this:





I could understand liking simple plots for Mario, but Sonic has had alot more story than Mario for years.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure it's more detailed than the first game, but essentially, it is the same plot, Sonic and friends beat up Robotnik, get Chaos emeralds, blah blah blah.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Koopalings added no story whatsoever.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Sonic the Hedgehog ('06)
Sonic Rush
Sonic Rush Adventure
Sonic Unleashed
Sonic and the Black Knight

THE LIST IS ENDLESS!

But notice, few, if not, NONE, of those games have the storyline of fuzzy creatures being saved by Sonic. Granted, the storybook series isn't exactly the best example, but still, there's diversity.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timing is not skill, timing is timing.
And I have never had any trouble attacking enemies in a 3D environment, I have no clue why you would need to home in on them, you just need to be familiar with the camera controls.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is correct, but I was talking strictly about the Genesis titles, which are the ones Mega brought up.


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

It looks interesting. I'll see if I'll be purchasing it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's true. But Mario is unique in that the gameplay itself is so wonderful, it doesn't really need a plot at all. Take Mario Galaxy, for example. Sure, it had a plot, but not much. And its sequel will have even less of a plot. But that doesn't matter, because it's the amazing experience that you're immersed in that makes all the difference. Some games are just like that, like Mario and Kirby. They just don't need much of a plot, because the gameplay more than makes up for it. And some games, like Zelda, take advantage of both a great plot _and_ astounding gameplay. But for some games, like Sonic, gameplay alone just doesn't cut it. At least that's how I feel. I love Sonic games, but I couldn't imagine playing a Sonic game without a plot. Then again, some of the more recent games' plots haven't been the greatest... But at least there's some sort of story to connect to the gameplay.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never say that Zelda games had a great plot, except for some of the 2D ones.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? They may be a little predictable, but that doesn't mean that they aren't epic and heart touching.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heart touching?
Seriously?
As soon as a video game makes me cry from plot, I will inform you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The end of SA2 made me cry.


----------



## Vivi (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play FFVII


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, maybe you just aren't as sensitive as some people. I cry when playing games all the time. Not only because of really sad parts, but also very happy parts. And I'll also cry if a game is really, really great, like I recently did with HeartGold. Andrew is the exact same way, lol. We're just sensitive people.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew, Final Fantasy!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

So I see you haven't played Spirit Tracks, Nevermore.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So I see you haven't played Spirit Tracks, Nevermore.


I have little money at the moment. D:

Does it have a really good plot/story?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why you couldn't cry at a game if you're capable of crying at a movie/show, there are lots of games that take their stories seriously and actually have touching moments.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I did come close to crying at the end of MGS3, though I forget why.

But the Patriot is awesome.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Story is mostly rehashed story from other games.
But there are still very touching moments.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you're talking about and that is indeed a very sad moment.


----------

